# 15mm / 20mm spacers?



## Stevewhelerton (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm new to the forum and am awaiting delivery of an sline mk3 tt. I would like to put wheel spacers on it and wanted to know if anyone has fitted 15mm and 20mm spacers to the front and rear respectively. If so any pictures would be much appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Which size wheels do you have?
18-20" wheel has ET 52. 18" has 245/40 tyre, 19" has 245/35 tyre and 20" has 255/30 tyre. 19 and 20" wheel has 9J" width. I am afraid that 20mm spacers not possible use without problem with arch liner. In front sure.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

9x19" ET52, spacers 10mm all wheels. Tyre 245/35/R19


----------



## Stevewhelerton (Feb 9, 2007)

Car looks great. I forgot to add that with the 19" wheels I opted for the added sline suspension.
Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

10mm would be the nice and with no problems..in my experience I can suggest max 15mm (I had 12mm) for two reasons: the geometry of the suspensions to avoid future problems and the tyre will touch inside the bodywork on not flat roads..but this is easy to solve with a bit of handwork


----------



## Stevewhelerton (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, really appreciate it.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> 10mm would be the nice and with no problems..in my experience I can suggest max 15mm (I had 12mm) for two reasons: the geometry of the suspensions to avoid future problems and the tyre will touch inside the bodywork on not flat roads..but this is easy to solve with a bit of handwork


Is possible know which size wheels ManuTT has on car?


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Stevewhelerton said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to the forum and am awaiting delivery of an sline mk3 tt. I would like to put wheel spacers on it and wanted to know if anyone has fitted 15mm and 20mm spacers to the front and rear respectively. If so any pictures would be much appreciated.
> Cheers


Hi,

front 10 mm, rear 15 mm! (pictures)

Acceptable on the limit front 15 mm, rear 20.

Cheers


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

My opinion 15/20 spacers Maybe yes in 19" wheels with tyre 245/35/R19. But I am afraid that 20" wheel with tyre 255/30/R20 has problem with arch liner if car has lower springs.


----------



## Stevewhelerton (Feb 9, 2007)

I might try the 15/20 and see how it goes. If I go ahead I'll post some pictures once I have taken delivery and put them on.Thanks again. Your cars look great by the way.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

CiLA said:


> My opinion 15/20 spacers Maybe yes in 19" wheels with tyre 245/35/R19. But I am afraid that 20" wheel with tyre 255/30/R20 has problem with arch liner if car has lower springs.


Hi there,

I'm also new here. Which is a better brand? Eibach or H&R? And do they also sell the anti-theft Lock Nut with it? Any if U can share the pricing wld be great! Many thks..


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Stevewhelerton said:


> I might try the 15/20 and see how it goes. If I go ahead I'll post some pictures once I have taken delivery and put them on.Thanks again. Your cars look great by the way.


.

See it first step drive it second step. 
Important drive safe in curve ...
Look made mm accuracy. Sometimes 1mm can do big problems. Especially wheels with tyries use bad spacers. 
The best ET (maximum look without problem arch liner, lower 25-35mm) for TTS with 9Jx20" wheel with 255/30/R20 tyre I dont know till now -


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

sorry I forgot a detail, the problem with the tyre was when I had 255 19" and of course with 265 20" but the mk3 has 245 19" so you can use 15mm without problem, 20mm with a bit problem sometime!!

my opinion is, over the geometry of the car, nothing particular but suspensions work wrong and after many km you can encounter problems...the major thing is, do you have trust to know that you have 5 bolts 20mm long than the original in a 300cv car? I mean even if good brand spacers, these are delicate things!


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

CiLA said:


> My opinion 15/20 spacers Maybe yes in 19" wheels with tyre 245/35/R19. But I am afraid that 20" wheel with tyre 255/30/R20 has problem with arch liner if car has lower springs.


I agree with the written.


----------



## Stevewhelerton (Feb 9, 2007)

Great thanks. Has anyone had past experience of wheels spacers sold by the TT shop? They appear cheaper but I haven't heard of the make. 
Cheers


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I used spacers on my mk1, they were bought from the TT Shop as a kit, 2x15mm & 2 X 20m plus extended bolts and locking bolts, these were made by tpi but we're around £125

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevewhelerton (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi, any problems with them?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nope, they were great, had them on around 2 years with no issues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevewhelerton (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for your opinion.


----------

